# CPC-H-A seeking an externship or entry level billing or coding job in Fairfax, VA



## sungminp (Jan 30, 2014)

I am looking for a job as a medical biller or coder in any kind of setting. Part-time or full time does not matter as long as it is not too far away from fairfax county, VA. I have a strong background in medical field and administrative works. I am a fast learner and very hardworking person with a positive spirit. If you have any position open for an entry level, I will be a GOOD candidate. If you email me, I will send you my resume ASAP. 

Sungmin Park-lee
sungminpl@gmail.com


----------



## aschaplin (Feb 22, 2014)

*Medical Record Reviewer/Coder*

I have a potential opening for a medical record reviewer/coder position.  Please send me a copy of your resume and salary requirements in order to be considered for this position.  Thanks, scott@gentechassociates.com


----------

